# omega labs ltd & delta labs???



## mar1n93 (Jun 28, 2015)

What up guys.. so i just wanted to get some info on these 2 brands, see if one of you guys have used it before.. 
I know a guy at the gym with a good physique has used Omega labs and he said it worked wonderful, but i just wanted to get more info on them 2..
Omega Labs ltd
Delta Labs


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 28, 2015)

never heard of them. prob a local ugl


----------



## finacat (Jun 28, 2015)

Omega pretty good if I am thinking of the same one
his costumer service is shit and he has faked some stuff in the past (primo=test)
but overall pretty high qualty gear


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 28, 2015)

finacat said:


> Omega pretty good if I am thinking of the same one
> his costumer service is shit and he has faked some stuff in the past (primo=test)
> but overall pretty high qualty gear



why would you give your money if you know that he faked stuff?


----------



## finacat (Jun 28, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> why would you give your money if you know that he faked stuff?



Havent since it happned
i know a girl he ****ed up with it

but hes also fairly respected so i gave honest review
i dont use him and wont 

again i assume we are talking about same person cause ive seen omega name more than once
im thinking of one particular individual


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 20, 2015)

I also know a couple guys are my gym that use omega...They seem to love and they're pretty yoked up.


----------

